# Windows 8 & Adobe CS4



## chartwise

Has anyone who has Windows 8 beta tried using Adobe *CS4* suite on the OS especially Dreamweaver, Fireworks, Photoshop & Flash?

If so has anyone found any issues on 32 bit?

help much appreciated


----------



## davehc

I have them all running on Windows 8 consumer 64Bit


----------



## eddie5659

Just edited the title to say Windows 8


----------



## chartwise

Thanks for editing the title it was a typo and I couldn't edit this myself


----------



## eddie5659

No problem, hope you get an answer soon


----------



## chartwise

davehc said:


> I have them all running on Windows 8 consumer 64Bit


But how about on 32 Bit -- any ideas anyone please?


----------



## anand1

I m using Adobe Photoshop CS5.1 on my Windows 8 32 Bit and its working fine for me.............


----------



## DrP

Not sure if you're having a similar issue to me or not, as I'm using 64-bit Windows 8 but...

The first few times I installed CS4, none of the programs would run and each would have its own different error message. Looking around the program files, I found an issue with permissions which I think was causing the issues.

I gave up and carried on using the partition with Windows 7, just checking back on the Windows 8 partition once a week and downloading the updates. About two weeks ago, I tried installing CS4 again and it has worked ever since.

The problem now is activation as they count as two separate installations!


----------



## chartwise

I have Adobe Creative Suite *CS4* 32 bit

Does anyone one if it will be compatible to use on Windows 8 64 bit?

Reason I ask is that CS4 does everything I want so don't want to upgrade as this software is so very expensive to buy here in the UK.

You also have to buy the whole suite and I only use 4 modules of the suite anyway - Dreamweaver, Photoshop, Fireworks & Flash.

All help much apreciated


----------



## TerryNet

I've merged your threads. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

